# Morganshow11's progress with Rowdy!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please tell her that bareback saddles with stirrups are very dangerous; since they don't have a tree it is very very easy to become unbalanced and put more weight in one stirrup and get hung up when you fall.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Vaulting pics:


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Please tell her that bareback saddles with stirrups are very dangerous; since they don't have a tree it is very very easy to become unbalanced and put more weight in one stirrup and get hung up when you fall.


OKay i will be sure to  thank you


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

And more pics.. i will hvae some more posted soon of her vaulting competition that took place yesterday


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks. It's a big safety issue; my tack store won't even carry bareback pads that have rings to attach stirrups to. 
Please also let her know that that tie-down is quite low on his nose - if it slips another inch and he tosses his head, his airway will be compromised. Not a critique, these are both safety issues.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Those vaulting pictures are awesome! I think that is such a unique and awesome sport to be part of!

I went to a vaulting camp when I was much much younger and didn't do anything that fancy but it sure was fun!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think she rides in the bareback saddle anymore, but I will still let her know! And okay i will tell her that too. Thanks for your help..If you have any tips or anything please let me know


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Deerly said:


> Those vaulting pictures are awesome! I think that is such a unique and awesome sport to be part of!
> 
> I went to a vaulting camp when I was much much younger and didn't do anything that fancy but it sure was fun!


Haha, Yes it is VERY interesting to watch! You should really look into it..Its a really great sport!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Allie couldn't have said any better about the safety issues. 

As for the vaulting-fantastic pictures! I'm jealous! the old barn I was at had a team but never had the time to commit to it. Very jealous! Great pics!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

She has only been vaulting for about 3 months her coach is really supprised with her effort and dedication to vaulting. Her trainre/coach is the same one that trained her and rowdy too


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That looks epic fun. I would LOVE to learn how to vault.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i really want to learn how to vault =)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Great vaulting pictures. Please tell her that the tie down is way way too tight.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Great pics!!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad that she is having so much success. I know how much she loves Rowdy. Tell her she looks great in the vaulting pix.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

> I'm a trick trainer...but only bridless, and saddless training,


Zanny, I found that quote in one of your past posts. How about some pictures/videos of you? I'm sure we would love to see how you do it. All you seem to post, including your location and status is about your sister.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Those vaulting pictures are great! Those girls must be very strong, does she do gymnastics as well?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Love the vaulting pics!!! And glad to hear her and Rowdy are doing so well!!! 

Agreed, tie down needs to be higher on his face...


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never really gotten vaulting. It just doesn't look very engaging for the horse to me, walking and trotting on a circle with people monkeying around on your back.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, I remember her. It's nice to see Rowdy in a snaffle. Cool vaulting pictures, too.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I've tried vaulting and it was very difficult for me, but definitely a great learning experience. I'm glad she is doing well.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

AWESOME VAULTING PICTURES!

I would love to do that, but I don't have the courage to do so! So bravo for Morgan's courage and growth!!! 

I can't wait to see her progress!!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks you veryy much everybody...thursday she is spending the whole day at the barn with her instructor and two of her friends i will send the camera with her so she can get some pics of her an rowdy


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

the tie down is really really tight and i was taught that with a tie down you need a BC so if the horse trips or puts his head down his foot doesnt get caught


----------

